
Trump Digital Director: Facebook employees work[ed] every day in our offices - samfisher83
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/facebook-ads-russia-and-the-trump-campaigns-secret-weapon/
======
mindcrash
Confirmed by the BBC aswell. Facebook made millions by running personal ads
for the Trump campaign, they even earned so much money that Facebook handed
them a personal marketing assistant to work out any issue they might have had
running their campaign.

And it is this particular campaign that won Trump the presidency, by the way.

